# Artist Visa + Health care



## surfbird (Jun 16, 2011)

Hola,

My husband and I U.S. citizens heading to Sevilla in November and would like to stay for 6 months. Does anyone have any information or advice about getting an Artist's Visa? I'm having a hard time finding application guidelines for something like this. Would my husband be allowed to stay with me based on my visa or does he need to get his own?

We are willing to work and would REALLY like to if possible, though I'm not hopeful since the unemployment rate in Spain is so high. I've heard of a Working Holiday visa, would that be better than an Artist Visa? 

I'm also wondering about health care for Americans in Spain. I have a medical condition where I have to get regular blood tests...is it easy to do this? Do I just walk into a hospital and tell them my situation? Where can I find the costs for medical care?

Thanks in advance for any answers you can share! We are so excited about this adventure


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

surfbird said:


> Hola,
> 
> My husband and I U.S. citizens heading to Sevilla in November and would like to stay for 6 months. Does anyone have any information or advice about getting an Artist's Visa? I'm having a hard time finding application guidelines for something like this. Would my husband be allowed to stay with me based on my visa or does he need to get his own?
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

I'm afraid I don't know anything about an Artist Visa, but I did find this article written for this forum Spain Visas, Permits and Immigration, which does mention the Artist Visa

as for a working holiday visa, I'm 99% certain that Spain has no agreement with the US for this type of visa

as far as medical care is concerned - you would need private health insurance


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I believe you need to be invited into the country - for am exhibition, performance tour or something - to qualify for an artist's visa, but I couldn't find any details either. 

You can come for 90 days a year on a tourist visa, but as a non-EU citizen you will need a work permit or student visa to stay longer. I don't think working holiday visas exist here.



> Spanish authorities will issue a work permit only if it is demonstrated that there are no qualified European Union citizens available to fill the position. Temporary work permits are available for artists, professors or other skilled personnel to perform temporary jobs. These temporary work permits cannot be extended. USA Citizens in Spain | Madrid Insider


You would need private health insurance as you would not be eligible for reciprocal free health care. I imagine this would be cheaper than in the US, but might not cover pre-existing conditions. You can get a quote online from companies like AXA or Sanitas.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

First off, this isn't going to be easy or cheap - be prepared! 

That being said, here's the Spanish Consulate in Los Angeles' website listing the visas available: Look at "visados de larga duración."

Here's a blurb I found on another website about artist visas in Spain: 
_"Estos visados se conceden a los artistas que vengan a España contratados para realizar actuaciones concretas que no supongan una actividad continuada. Estarán incluidas en este supuesto las personas que, de forma individual o colectiva, se desplacen a España para realizar una actividad artística, directamente ante el público o destinada a la grabación de cualquier tipo de difusión, en cualquier medio o local destinado habitual o accidentalmente a espectáculos públicos o actuaciones de tipo artístico. Las actividades que se realicen no podrán superar cinco días continuados de actuación o veinte días de actuación en un período inferior a seis meses."_

Do you have a formal invitation and/or concrete act?

You could come as self employed but I do believe one of the requirements is that you demonstrate a certain significant sum of savings in the bank to support you. 

I've found that most health insurance companies only allow you to take out full-year policies. I've had very good luck with Mapfre. It's expensive, but I've been very happy with them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> First off, this isn't going to be easy or cheap - be prepared!
> 
> That being said, here's the Spanish Consulate in Los Angeles' website listing the visas available: Look at "visados de larga duración."
> 
> ...


the link I gave talks about a Non-Lucrative Residence Permit



> The non-lucrative residence permit of Spain is granted to people who want to establish their own residence in this country. However, they are not allowed to make any commercial activities in the republic of Spain. To become a Spanish resident, the candidates must gain all the rights obtainable to European residents. This type of permit is not available to everybody. To have this permit, foreign nationals must have a minimum of 75 thousand US dollars as annual income and an extra 15 thousand US dollars per year for additional candidates.


----------



## surfbird (Jun 16, 2011)

Aye dios mio! Thanks for all this information - I'll look it over and digest. I know I will have many follow-up questions 

One that comes to mind immediately - would my US insurance cover me while traveling? I suppose checking with them would answer that, though an online forum is probably faster than sitting on hold with them!  If I only stay for 90 days in Spain it doesn't make sense to get an insurance policy there. Could I pay cash for services?

My understanding is that with the 90 day tourist visa, I can go anywhere in the Schengen countries, and after 90 days I am not allowed in any of them for 90 more days. 

So in theory, I could spend my 90 days using Spain as a base, and then go to London for 90 more days? Just want to make sure I have this right. 

thanks again!


----------



## surfbird (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh, and to answer your question Halydia, I do not have an invitation of any kind  The reason I thought of an Artist Visa is that I have a friend who went to Berlin on a tourist visa and has extended his stay for nearly a year on an Artist Visa. He was not invited for that purpose and is not making much art (though he is a painter) so I got the feeling there weren't very strict rules surrounding this type of visa. 

I emailed him for details and haven't heard back yet. Perhaps what he has is specific to Germany?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

surfbird said:


> Oh, and to answer your question Halydia, I do not have an invitation of any kind  The reason I thought of an Artist Visa is that I have a friend who went to Berlin on a tourist visa and has extended his stay for nearly a year on an Artist Visa. He was not invited for that purpose and is not making much art (though he is a painter) so I got the feeling there weren't very strict rules surrounding this type of visa.
> 
> I emailed him for details and haven't heard back yet. Perhaps what he has is specific to Germany?


As each country controls their visas, I'd imagine his experience in Germany would not be the same here in Spain. Over the last three years I've noticed significant changes in the visa and/or foreigners office processes and it sure seems as if they're getting tougher. When one thinks of "people without papers in Spain," one doesn't typically think of Americans but I have heard of Americans getting kicked out of the country.


----------



## surfbird (Jun 16, 2011)

halydia said:


> As each country controls their visas, I'd imagine his experience in Germany would not be the same here in Spain. Over the last three years I've noticed significant changes in the visa and/or foreigners office processes and it sure seems as if they're getting tougher. When one thinks of "people without papers in Spain," one doesn't typically think of Americans but I have heard of Americans getting kicked out of the country.


Thanks for this information - I'll do some googling and see if I can find information per country rather than for the entire EU as I've been searching. I'll post what I find out, in case it's helpful to others too. I definitely do not want to get kicked out so if I have to extend my travels outside of the EU, I will. I'm just very excited to live outside of the US and expand my cultural horizons lane:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

It's pretty sketchy to do without papers, and it wouldn't be the first time I've heard of someone booted at passport control when the computers show 90-in, 90-out travel patterns. Either way, good luck!


----------



## surfbird (Jun 16, 2011)

halydia said:


> It's pretty sketchy to do without papers, and it wouldn't be the first time I've heard of someone booted at passport control when the computers show 90-in, 90-out travel patterns. Either way, good luck!


Halydia, if you don't mind my asking how long have you lived in Spain from the US? What did you do to make it work (ie did a company sponsor your work visa)?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

surfbird said:


> Hola,
> 
> My husband and I U.S. citizens heading to Sevilla in November and would like to stay for 6 months. Does anyone have any information or advice about getting an Artist's Visa? I'm having a hard time finding application guidelines for something like this. Would my husband be allowed to stay with me based on my visa or does he need to get his own?
> 
> ...


If you are going to Europe for 6 months then you need to have travel insurance or a health insurance policy to cover you for emergency/medical cover for this period.

Your US health insurance MAY cover you for emergency treatment but will not cover you for any lengthy hospital stays or repatriation to the US. 

You have to take into consideration that you might have an accident/become ill which entails a hospital stay/medication. While a European hospital will provide emergency treatment probably free of charge any hospital or long term treatment it will charge for.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

surfbird said:


> Halydia, if you don't mind my asking how long have you lived in Spain from the US? What did you do to make it work (ie did a company sponsor your work visa)?


I've been here for three years now. For the first two, I worked for a program through the central government. This year I was working for the government of the local autonomous region. Next year I'll be working once again for the central government, this time for a pilot program they're implementing next school year.


----------

